
Ask HN: Is anyone working on ML based code/program generation? - hsikka
I&#x27;ve been hearing a lot about supervised learning being used to generate simple UI&#x27;s and the like, but one thing that seems particularly interesting is using ML to generate logic. Is anyone working on this? Do you think it could be a lucrative opportunity?
======
mindcrime
@tree_of_item nailed it.. what you're asking for is an entire field, with many
people working in it. The Wikipedia page for Program Synthesis is a so-so
introduction to the area:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Program_synthesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Program_synthesis)

There are even annual competitions related to this topic. See, for example:

[http://sygus.seas.upenn.edu/SyGuS-
COMP2018.html](http://sygus.seas.upenn.edu/SyGuS-COMP2018.html)

------
tree_of_item
Yes, you will want to research "program induction" and "program synthesis".
For a review of recent work in both, see
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.02353](https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.02353)

For program synthesis applied to the "Atari" deep learning benchmark check out
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.05695](https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.05695)

